# Fore Udder Pockets



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I discovered that both of my does udders seem to have fore udder pockets. I can stick my finger in on both sides of their udders. Like the first one in the picture.







It's not as bad as that image, I didn't even notice it until I felt for it. So my question is, how much will this be affected by repeated/extended lactation? Will it get worse with time? How much of a problem could this cause a doe? I'm really surprised that my doe Bella has it, because her udder seems so high and tight. 😕


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really doesn't cause a problem. More of a flaw. Time will tell if it gets worse


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I found that it makes the udder harder to clean. Dirt gets caught in that crevice and I have to be extra diligent to get it out.
In dairy cattle, there's a condition called udder rot where dampness gets trapped in that little pocket and starts in infection that will eat away at the skin. It is not easy to get rid of!
I've never heard of that happening with a goat, but I am always careful to thoroughly clean and dry that area in my one doe who has a slight foreudder pocket.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I was wondering about that. I'll be sure that they are kept clean. Do you think shaving the area would hurt or help with keeping it clean?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I was wondering about that. I'll be sure that they are kept clean. Do you think shaving the area would hurt or help with keeping it clean?


I would think it might help!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks so much for your advice! 👍👍


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Thanks so much for your advice! 👍👍


Hope all goes well!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I call fore udder pockets a shelf I have found that an udder shelf has the tendancy to break down and then you have a swing bag. I cull all my swing bag does and ewes.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

fivemoremiles said:


> I call fore udder pockets a shelf I have found that an udder shelf has the tendancy to break down and then you have a swing bag. I cull all my swing bag does and ewes.


That is good to know! I was planning to breed my doe to a buck who would produce a smoother foreudder to hopefully improve that in her daughters. I am not a fan of the extra cleaning involved in caring for her udder!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> I was planning to breed my doe to a buck who would produce a smoother foreudder to hopefully improve that in her daughters.


That is what i do. Not all udder shelf does break down. It seems like just my Star milkers will.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

On my one doe, Bella, it really isn't bad. I would think that her udder would hold up because she has such a high, tight udder and the pocket isn't very deep. But I am a bit worried about my other doe, Prim. Her udder is very soft, and already doesn't sit very high. I have no idea what kind of udder attachments are on my bucks' side so we will see what Bella's daughter's udder looks like before keeping a doeling out of Prim.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

This is so interesting!! Can I ask where you found those drawings in the first post? I’d really like to learn more about udder conformation.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Here's where they are from 🙂: Dairy Goat Linear Appraisal


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you!!


----------

